# BM Natura



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Did this room today for Dolphin's football player "girlfriend" baby's nursery.She was very worried about the paint to be harmful for her baby, that is coming very soon.She was amazed,that it was completely 0 smell.coverage was also a breeze.

She is having an artist coming to paint 2 giant giraffes,where baby crib is going to be places.

First I was very skeptical about the paint colors choices,but it actually came out great.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

How on earth did the crew get any work done with that great view?

Interesting colors! Would be cool to see what it looks like when the giraffes are done.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good. Is that dolphin blue?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Natura is great paint.

Looks great.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Natura is great paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think we cracked a can of Natura in '13. Used to spread it alot.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


>


Lol.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Natura a lot. I like the way it applies and looks. No smell whatsoever....none at all. It's a great selling point.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Unusual choice of colors for a nursery. Cool gig. Now that Ultra Spec is so good and so affordable we haven't used the Natura in quite a while. I agree it is a great paint though. Covers similar to Aura. But then I think most of the gennex paints do.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> How on earth did the crew get any work done with that great view? Interesting colors! Would be cool to see what it looks like when the giraffes are done.


I asked her to send me some pics when done.I will update the thread if she does.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

scottjr said:


> Looks good. Is that dolphin blue?


No its fairy tale blue


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> No its fairy tale blue


Its like living in a fairy tale when using natura...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just 597 more of these jems and sean will be happy


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Just 597 more of these jems and sean will be happy


That's what it's all about.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it true that bm is the only company that has a true 0voc colorants? I heard that some time ago,that other companies like sw has 0 voc paint but once you mix the color its no more 0voc because colorants they use is not 0voc


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Is it true that bm is the only company that has a true 0voc colorants? I heard that some time ago,that other companies like sw has 0 voc paint but once you mix the color its no more 0voc because colorants they use is not 0voc


Sw has zero voc tints now.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Sw has zero voc tints now.


I asked my sw guy at the local store and he said "I'm not gonna lie to you" our colorants has voc's,he further said that there is sw stores that does 0 voc tints but it is still in testing.we are in south florida so you can expect anything here


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't Natura being phased out or is that wrong info?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I asked my sw guy at the local store and he said "I'm not gonna lie to you" our colorants has voc's,he further said that there is sw stores that does 0 voc tints but it is still in testing.we are in south florida so you can expect anything here


Yeah. Maybe my manager is lying. Although I know they are using acrylics by the way the paint feels. 

Maybe the rollout isn't complete.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Toolnut said:


> Isn't Natura being phased out or is that wrong info?


I hope not.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I asked my sw guy at the local store and he said "I'm not gonna lie to you" our colorants has voc's,he further said that there is sw stores that does 0 voc tints but it is still in testing.we are in south florida so you can expect anything here



Yes, Sherwin Williams tints contain Voc's. They were sued for it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> Isn't Natura being phased out or is that wrong info?


Yup. TJ is the only that uses Natura. I heard Regal Select is going 0 VOC.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Yes, Sherwin Williams tints contain Voc's. They were sued for it.


I thought all paintstores were going to have Zero VOC colorants by 2012.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yup. TJ is the only that uses Natura. I heard Regal Select is going 0 VOC.


Natura is great!


----------

